# Machine Knit Dolls Pattern



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get an 18" Dolls pattern for cardigan/jumpers. Two of my Granddaughters have Build a Bear Teddys for Christmas and the clothes are quit expensive. I have sent for sewing patterns, thought I may be able to draw something for Knit Radar. I would like proper machine patterns if possible. Any ideas? Shirley


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

hello Lucymarie have you tried baby patterns they start at small sizes Bessie


----------



## sylbob (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I've been watching this forum for a while, but only just registered. I have gesigned my own machine knitting patterns for making doll cardigans & jumpers & I will willingly let you have copies. Just not sure how to do it???


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I have several that you might like..They are all by The Knitting Mills and are for 18 inch dolls. The titles of them are Nordic knits,Setesdal, Sleep Time, Winter Knits,Aran Knits. I also have one that is by Windmill Knits with a 930disk called Fairisle designs for 18-20 inch dolls. Email me if you are interested .Ihave to work today until 6.
Carol


----------



## Janie136 (Jan 29, 2011)

You would just type in the directions for the patterns like you do to leave a message to us all. If you wanted to add pictures, you would have to have the picture loaded on you computer the go down to where it says "File/picture attachments" and click choose file. When you go to the picture on your computer and click on it, it should pop up in the same box as what you just wrote out for the pattern. I too would love any 18 inch machine pattern for my grandchildren's AMG dolls.


----------



## sylbob (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, thanks, I will try that! I mainly knit to fit Baby Annabell & the other Zapp Creation dolls. Not actually seen an American Girl doll here in the UK. Would love to own one, but the postage costs are so high from the US.


----------



## Janie136 (Jan 29, 2011)

I thank you for the adorable pattern.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Many thanks for your kind offer of details for dolls patterns. I have sent you a Private Message with my e-mail address. Thank you every one for you advise - Shirley


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Many hand knit patterns for the 18 inch dolls can be easily be converted to the machine. Just google for those patterns. I think I got some on Ralvery.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

baby patterns that are generous should fit - teddys tend to be bulky.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have got some hand knitted patterns for Teddy bears if you could convert them for machine knitting I could copy and send them to you.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you for the pattern sylbob x


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, the pattern I kept updating to the site, didn't want to upload at this time. PM me and I will send it to you. It's for an 18 inch doll - sweater, pants and skirt. It's 1/2 scale for use with a radar or contour.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI 
I don't know if anyone hand knits. But Ladyfingers (just type her name into the search box, click on advance button, select user-patterns-etc.) And it will bring up pages of hand knitting patterns with pictures that she offers for free. Usually within a few posts or in same topic, look for a reply from daeanarah (that's me) and in the center will be pdf links to download the patterns).
I've attached several of them below. Remember these are hand-knitting and if you can adapt them to machine knitting I would love to know. I can't hand-knit.

One other thing, a Springfield doll is an 18inch doll and usually when Joann's has coupons out (Joann's fabrics www.joann.com) you get a percentage off the doll. Right now there is a 50% off coupon that usually comes in email when you sign up for the newsletter, and can have the flyers with coupons in them sent to your home.

I hope this helps.

Rhyanna


----------



## carol cosgrove (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Sylbob 
Ive used your annanbell patterns too its Brill have you anymore.?
With thankz
Carol


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

LUCYMARIE said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an 18" Dolls pattern for cardigan/jumpers. Two of my Granddaughters have Build a Bear Teddys for Christmas and the clothes are quit expensive. I have sent for sewing patterns, thought I may be able to draw something for Knit Radar. I would like proper machine patterns if possible. Any ideas? Shirley


I like April Mills' doll patterns, too. Her website is http://www.aprilmills.com/

Disclaimer: April is a friend even though we live over 2,000 miles apart. However, I do not let friendship influence my recommendations. While I was program chair for Knittin' To It MK club for six years, I got to know a lot of machine knitting teachers. I treasure those friendships!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

are these patterns you created or bought? Because if you bought them and tried to upload them, then that is copyright infringement, becareful.

Just a tip


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I would love to have a copy of your patterns.

Thanks

Rhyanna


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

LUCYMARIE said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an 18" Dolls pattern for cardigan/jumpers. Two of my Granddaughters have Build a Bear Teddys for Christmas and the clothes are quit expensive. I have sent for sewing patterns, thought I may be able to draw something for Knit Radar. I would like proper machine patterns if possible. Any ideas? Shirley


Try and search this site. I've seen several patterns for 18" dolls.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry this is a bit off subject but, what type of paper do U draw on for the knit radar? I have the SK-700. Would like to draw some of my own patterns but do not know what type of paper to use. Thank You for any help.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I am not sure what you mean when you say 18 inch doll. 
Are they the type that look like a newborn baby or the old chubby 'Cabbage Patch Kids' dolls?
Could someone post a picture please or send me a link where I could see such a doll.
(Grandma to 3 little boys)


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Azzara said:


> I am not sure what you mean when you say 18 inch doll.
> Are they the type that look like a newborn baby or the old chubby 'Cabbage Patch Kids' dolls?
> Could someone post a picture please or send me a link where I could see such a doll.
> (Grandma to 3 little boys)


Mostly the American Girl doll is what is referred to as the 18" doll.


----------



## KarenCM (Aug 26, 2013)

My granddaughter had an 18in doll for Christmas, I can't hand knit due to Arthritis in my hands but I use my knitting machines as often as I'm able. I'd like if possible some machine knit patterns. Can anyone help?
Thanks Karen


----------



## lillypit (Dec 9, 2012)

LUCYMARIE said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an 18" Dolls pattern for cardigan/jumpers. Two of my Granddaughters have Build a Bear Teddys for Christmas and the clothes are quit expensive. I have sent for sewing patterns, thought I may be able to draw something for Knit Radar. I would like proper machine patterns if possible. Any ideas? Shirley


I machine knitted a pair of dungarees using the bramwell baby book and knitted the smallest size.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

lillypit said:


> I machine knitted a pair of dungarees using the bramwell baby book and knitted the smallest size.


Adorable and a great idea for dressing a Teddy Bear.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

The Knitwares Software has the templetes for all sizes of doll and bear clothes.
Mary Anne &#127464;&#127462;


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Macon said:


> The Knitwares Software has the templetes for all sizes of doll and bear clothes.
> Mary Anne 🇨🇦


Such a shame that Knitwares is not supported or licensed any more. 
I have been told it will work unlicensed in demo mode but that several feature can't be used.


----------



## KarenCM (Aug 26, 2013)

Apologies I should have pointed out that the doll is an18in similar to the American Girl Doll so baby clothes would not look right on her and my granddaughter is asking for more clothes. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

MaryBethBlus said:


> Sorry this is a bit off subject but, what type of paper do U draw on for the knit radar? I have the SK-700. Would like to draw some of my own patterns but do not know what type of paper to use. Thank You for any help.


You can use printer paper


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The Silver-Reed Knit Radars use just regular paper to draw your patterns on.

The Brother Knit Leaders take mylar sheets you draw on with dry-erase pens, so they can be erased and reused.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I use poster paper that I buy in rolls at Staples.
I cut it to the width I need.
I roll the pattern pieces up after use and store them inside the tube the paper came on.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Azzara said:


> I use poster paper that I buy in rolls at Staples.
> I cut it to the width I need.
> I roll the pattern pieces up after use and store them inside the tube the paper came on.


I do the same, only I bought a roll of banner paper. I measured from the each side into the center of the roll and had it cut with a band saw. This gave me two rolls for Radar paper and a center piece for visiting kids to color on. Because the roll was cut in the center, I have a straight edge to square off for ease of drawing patterns.


----------



## gracemb (May 30, 2016)

Hi, I just received my knitting machine from my Mom. It is an Empisal MOD 600. I am looking for doll patterns (first love or 43cm dolls). Is there any one that can email me some patterns please. Will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

gracemb said:


> Hi, I just received my knitting machine from my Mom. It is an Empisal MOD 600. I am looking for doll patterns (first love or 43cm dolls). Is there any one that can email me some patterns please. Will greatly appreciate it.


You should post under a new topic. You may get more responses.


----------

